# Drop Down Menu On Office 2003 Documents Fade in Slowly - Please help



## JCWarrior (Nov 10, 2009)

When I select any menu on the menu bar, the drop down menu slowly fades in over several seconds then pops up. This just started happening and I don't know what I did to cause it. It happens on Word and Excel.

Would appreciate your advice.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

OMG... I can't remember the path to this thing...

Control Panel-->System-->Performance-->????

Start clicking around in that area and look for ways to turn off effects that make windows look pretty, but run in an unacceptably slow manner.


----------



## JCWarrior (Nov 10, 2009)

It seems to be happening on Microsoft applications: Word, Excel, Outlook.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

You can try the free Office from http://www.openoffice.org


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check CONTROL PANEL>SYSTEM>ADVANCED>PERFORMANCE and UNCHECK the features you don't want to use and that should help.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

djaburg said:


> Check CONTROL PANEL>SYSTEM>ADVANCED>PERFORMANCE and UNCHECK the features you don't want to use and that should help.


OMG! That's it!


----------

